# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Методика изучения аппликатуры гамм

## annagordon0

Предлагаю педагогам-пианистам свою работу
 МЕТОДИКА ИЗУЧЕНИЯ АППЛИКАТУРЫ ГАММ
files.mail.ru/50P8K9

----------


## marina 64

Спасибо, работа, действительно интересная, но наверное её лучше перенести в тему МЕТОДИЧЕСКИЕ РАЗРАБОТКИ.

----------


## AuntQ

Работа Анны Гордон по "Методике изучения гамм" очень интересная! Хотелось бы продолжить тему, Анна упоминает:" На первых порах некоторые ученики берут в обеих руках первые пальцы, пропуская второй палец в той руке, на которую предложено не смотреть, но эта  ошибка быстро исправляется и в дальнейшем затруднения не вызывает". Это меня заинтересовало потому, что у большинства моих учеников та же проблема, ещё и добавляется пропускание 4 пальцев. Только Анна пишет, что эта проблема быстро исчезает, а у моих учеников эта проблема не уходит.  Есть ли такие трудности у других коллег и как они справляются с ней?

----------


## O-ksana

Уважаемые коллеги,а нет ли у кого пособия Стрельбицкой Е.А. "Пианистические и аппликатурные навыки в работе над гаммами, аккордами и арпеджио"? Никак не могу найти в интернете...

----------


## muz_elena

МЕТОДИКА ИЗУЧЕНИЯ АППЛИКАТУРЫ ГАММ
НОВАЯ ССЫЛКА:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/99518a7...0%9C%D0%9C.pdf

----------

Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017), sonat_a14 (30.09.2016), ЖенечкаБорок (08.07.2018), Мопстик (29.03.2016)

----------


## янис скутельник

перехожу по ссылке.....и указывают ...что не правильный адрес...Почему...????..Жаль!!!..Очень бы хотелось ознакомиться с этой методикой....изучения гамм

----------


## Вераника_

Добрый день) Подскажите как у вас оценивается тех. зачет? Путем отнимания от 12-ти балов? или как?

----------


## pollyanna

Книги для развития технических навыков:
"Гаммы и арпеджио"   https://yadi.sk/i/mNKkkDwd39B9SQ
Ш.Ганон "Пианист-виртуоз" (60 упражнений)  https://yadi.sk/i/cvPXsFxw39BAbJ
"Дюжина упражнений для фортепиано на каждый день" (оригинальная система развития юного пианиста)  https://yadi.sk/i/3Rrd45nk39BDev
Н.Корыхалова "Играем гаммы"  https://yadi.sk/i/hEQYXaf-39BEFQ
И.Ядова "Не хочу играть гаммы"  https://yadi.sk/i/OxdwpP6139BGiB

----------

elis673 (30.05.2021), Mandarinka-79 (06.03.2017), ЖенечкаБорок (08.07.2018), Лилия Разаковна (09.02.2019)

----------


## muz_elena

Дайте Ваш емейл - пришлю. Елена


> перехожу по ссылке.....и указывают ...что не правильный адрес...Почему...????..Жаль!!!..Очень бы хотелось ознакомиться с этой методикой....изучения гамм

----------


## Ольга Ведищева

> МЕТОДИКА ИЗУЧЕНИЯ АППЛИКАТУРЫ ГАММ
> НОВАЯ ССЫЛКА:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/99518a7...0%9C%D0%9C.pdf


Добрый день. Обновите ссылку пожалуйста.

----------

